# "The Bog Bodies"



## HieroGlyph (Jan 21, 2006)

UK TV soon, tonight (Sat) 6:10pm:

"The Bog Bodies"

Small quote, if I can be allowed --->" Not one, but two ancient murder mysteries, dating back many centuries. The victims are Bog Bodies: Celts perfectly preserved ...."


[BBC2, sry]


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 21, 2006)

You guys over there get all the cool shows.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 21, 2006)

In modern parlance: *wow*

That was a very good programme!


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 21, 2006)

That sounds cool. I love stuff like that. Hopefully they will show it here in the US. Someday...


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 21, 2006)

I have 5 channels >>> You guys have about 5000 at last count, dont you?

Too much choice 

It has to be shown there somewhere, sometime soon, aye. Plz keep an eye out for that one if it interests you. It really was good...


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 22, 2006)

HieroGlyph said:
			
		

> I have 5 channels >>> You guys have about 5000 at last count, dont you?
> 
> Too much choice
> 
> It has to be shown there somewhere, sometime soon, aye. Plz keep an eye out for that one if it interests you. It really was good...


I agree we have WAY too many choices here. It has it's advantages when you are in desperate need for something, but it really does make people impatient and cranky. Americans want everything NOW not 2 minutes from now and have no problems complaining about it when we don't get what we want when we want as a whole.

I'll most certainly keep an eye out for it. I don't have 5,000 channels, but I do have about 200 or so. Believe me I pay way too much money for TV. $117 per month to be exact. The silly thing is I don't watch it all the time. But when I do, I like to have options. One reason is that my horse racing is only on digital cable and that is more than the average fee. If I can't be at the track, I at least like to watch.


----------



## Teir (Jan 22, 2006)

*sigh* teir sits over is aus and misses program. 
hmmm, ill go check the ABC for coming programmes this year...they run most of the BBC documentaries..*teir sprints away*


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 22, 2006)

*The programme sounded great but unfortunetly I didnt get to watch it, Im too busy.

Littlemiss, dont you get National Geographic and Discovery Civilisations over there?

They are always doing shows like this (over here anyway.)*


----------



## Omega (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't worry here in the UK, we are getting closer. But still a long way to go.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 22, 2006)

Teir said:
			
		

> ..*teir sprints away*..


 
I knew someone else here, namely Teir, really would have wanted to see that prog.

I'm a hard-core BBC fan, though. I just cant abide ads. Fullstop.

To have watched this new one on the BBC without interruption was bliss, when I think on it...


----------

